# Offseason Thoughts?



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

What can we expect this offseason from this inept and delusional front office? Can they surprise us?

Post your thoughts, ideas or predictions here.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The same team comes back. Probably with Brown getting a $40 million contract over five years. Soo... we suck worse. We also get the 13th pick in the draft but draft a bust who we hope turns into the next Amare/Marion


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lopez twins powers activate form of a lottery team.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Lopez to nets?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I really have no expectations of this franchise. If they could make a package where they could get up a few picks in the draft for a better position, that would be the smartest move. Other than that.... no comment.


----------

